# Prediction: Eddy Curry will be gone



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

I just don't see how they don't trade him for the best deal they can get by the beginning of the year. 

While good things are said on the surface (as they should be) it's hard for me to look at what Skiles and Pax are saying and not see that their gut tells them to run screaming from Curry. Look at what they say and compare it to what he does:

There's a quote from Skiles I think talking about how it's one thing to lose weight and another to be in shape. Curry definitely lost weight and is quicker, but he's maybe lost some strength too.

Tonight had Pax saying three things. First, he said the most important thing to see from Eddy was not scoring but "playing to his size". Eddy was true to form with 10 points, 2 boards, 0 assists, and 4 TOs.

Second, he agreed that development time was running out and production time was starting. At this point it's pretty clear that Eddy is still a work in progress.

Third, he said we weren't a team that had any kind of superstar player. He stressed that.... we don't have a Paul Pierce type guy on our team. If we don't, how can he justify to himself paying Eddy like that next year?

I think this is the conclusion they've had for a while now, but they're hedging because they're afraid of being wrong. There are a lot of ways to be wrong however, and being afraid to do what you think is the right move is certainly one of them.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mikedc</b>!
> 
> Third, he said we weren't a team that had any kind of superstar player. He stressed that.... we don't have a Paul Pierce type guy on our team. If we don't, how can he justify to himself paying Eddy like that next year?


We don't have a Ricky Davis kind of superstar player on this team. That says a LOT>


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

I don't mean to get overly philosophical here, but it just occurred to me that I would be hard-pressed to take an overview of Eddy Curry's (and Tyson's, for that matter) career and point to even a single moment in time where I could say, "Yup, the Bulls did a good job of developing Eddy there."

From teammates to playing time to coaches to public denunciations, it's basically been a three-year-long-and-counting train wreck. It probably would be best for the Bulls to move (it certainly would be best for Eddy).

My only problem is that I could live with a trade for Eddy not fetching approximately "equal" value, but not if it isn't part of a wholesale, non-half-assed regime change. Given his "handiwork" in the Rose and Crawford trades, I cringe to think what Pax would get for Eddy dealing from a position of desperation.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

So to play this game again Mike, who do you want for Eddy that might be obtainable toward the beginning of the season? Obviously if Paxson is going to play the trigger, he will insist on trading him for someone who "plays the right way." Trading away Curry will leave us thin at bigs, and we also may want to fill the big shooting guard spot to put together a three man guard roration with Gordon and Hinrich. Ideally the acquisition would be able to put a few points on the board as well.

So who? 

Pietrus is a less likely target, as they have recently signed Foyle. I doubt Paxson would want Richardson even though he could put points on the board. 

Ray Allen can probably be had, but would Curry and change do it? I doubt it, especially because the Allen issue has to do with signing a big contract next year, which they would have to do with Curry. 

Who....


----------



## Chi_Lunatic (Aug 20, 2002)

PEJA...

RAY ALLEN...

SOMEBODY please


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ScottMay</b>!
> Given his "handiwork" in the Rose and Crawford trades, I cringe to think what Pax would get for Eddy dealing from a position of desperation.


ding ding ding ding ding

Watching this GM in action is like watching a train wreck in slow motion.


----------



## PD (Sep 10, 2004)

So what happened? Was it a pretty bad game?


----------



## Chi_Lunatic (Aug 20, 2002)

In other news, analysts have been laughing at us across tv land. epsn/cltv, u name it.

so, although it was a PRESEASON game, it was still embarrassing.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>PD</b>!
> So what happened? Was it a pretty bad game?


We were down by > 35 points in Q3.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Guh... who?

Pietrus is only a second year guy. I don't think you can make that move.

I think what has to underline it is the idea of getting in a player who actually takes some pressure off our kids and help make sure the problems we've faced up to this point aren't repeated. If it's someone who isn't an experienced vet who can be a real offensive force i don't see how it helps there. 

That doesn't mean the guy has to be an all-NBA superstar, but I think having a couple of true vets who can lead on offense would make a world of difference.

In retrospect, my plan from the early part of the summer of getting both Jamison and Walker from the Mavs looks like it maybe could have been accomplished. The Wiz traded their pick and Stackhouse (which I think was probably counted as a benefit to the Wiz in the trade- at least by the Wiz) for Jamison, and the Hawks got Walker for Terry. 

If we'd really pitched it, could we have done a Crawford+change (ERob) for Walker swap and then a pick plus JYD or AD for Jamison swap? We still do the Phoenix deal and take either of Deng or Iggy who falls to us. We pick up a defensive stopper at the 2 (maybe Nocioni can even play this role?) in free agency and have established a veteran core around which Curry, Chandler, Deng, and Hinrich don't have to do more than should be expected.

-----------------------

Anyway, I'm digressing....

Ray Allen would be one, but like you said, from the financial perspective I'm not sure it helps anyone.

Peja? I'm not sure how Curry works for the Kings unless CWebb is much worse off than we think. But if that was the case they probably wouldn't be trading Peja in the first place. And would Curry be enough there?

How about Vince Carter? I don't think Toronto is desperate enough to unload him for just Curry, but maybe.

Memphis may still be interested, but I'm not really sure how to swing that deal. Stromile Swift can't be traded anymore and I don't think they give up Gasol (and oh yeah, he can't be traded now either... as I said a while back, the window of opportunity for deals closes with the summer, and these are now no longer options). Maybe something that gets us Mike Miller and Bonzi Wells... yuck.

Phoenix would likely give up Joe Johnson or Shawn Marion... Marion seems like a tough guy to fit now with Andres and Deng in the fold though. Johnson isn't any more proven than Eddy and has the contract problems too. Not exactly a stabilizing influence.

Curry, ERob, and Pippen's contract (is he officially gone yet?) for Keith Van Horn, Dan Gadzuric, and Dan Santiago. Yeah, I know that's nasty too, but Van Horn can fill up a stat sheet like no one on this team and we'd get a two headed monster that looked pretty effective at center last year. On paper that's a bad deal, but it'd take pressure off our current crop of kids.

I dunno... not a lot of _good_ options out there, but it looks to me like they need to something... I don't see how we get any more later than we'll get now.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> 
> 
> ding ding ding ding ding
> ...


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

I like this one better:


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

This kind of train wreck is going to leave the franchise in ashes. I'm beginning to wonder if it is at all possible to ressurect this team. At all.

I enjoyed both pictures.


----------



## JeremyB0001 (Nov 17, 2003)

People sure seem to be placing a lot of emphasis on _fourteen minutes_ from Eddy and the team's first preseason game. If the summer league and preseason success Curry and Chandler displayed in the past didn't turn them into superstars, one mediocre game doesn't turn them into definitive busts.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

*Re: Re: Prediction: Eddy Curry will be gone*



> Originally posted by <b>Darius Miles Davis</b>!
> So to play this game again Mike, who do you want for Eddy that might be obtainable toward the beginning of the season? Obviously if Paxson is going to play the trigger, he will insist on trading him for someone who "plays the right way." Trading away Curry will leave us thin at bigs, and we also may want to fill the big shooting guard spot to put together a three man guard roration with Gordon and Hinrich. Ideally the acquisition would be able to put a few points on the board as well.
> 
> So who?
> ...


How about Nene? Similar contracts. Nene seems to allign well with the Skiles/Paxson mold of a tough physical presence. Word from Denver is that they are increasingly disappointed in Nene's lack of offensive development. A change of scenery may prove excellent for both players. I have no idea if it is an equal trade -- I've been following Curry's situation too close to be a good judge on his market value.


----------



## Dan Rosenbaum (Jun 3, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Prediction: Eddy Curry will be gone*



> Originally posted by <b>C.C.C.P</b>!
> How about Nene? Similar contracts. Nene seems to allign well with the Skiles/Paxson mold of a tough physical presence. Word from Denver is that they are increasingly disappointed in Nene's lack of offensive development. A change of scenery may prove excellent for both players. I have no idea if it is an equal trade -- I've been following Curry's situation too close to be a good judge on his market value.


I would definitely trade Curry for Nene; Nene was fabulous last year in plus/minus, meaning that Denver played really well when he was in the game. But there is a big problem with this trade. Because of his ability to score, Curry may have more value for the Bulls than for any other team in the league. This was similar to the case where Crawford may have had more value for the Bulls than for any other team in the league. That said, I would still trade Curry for Nene.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Prediction: Eddy Curry will be gone*



> Originally posted by <b>C.C.C.P</b>!
> 
> 
> How about Nene? Similar contracts. Nene seems to allign well with the Skiles/Paxson mold of a tough physical presence. Word from Denver is that they are increasingly disappointed in Nene's lack of offensive development. A change of scenery may prove excellent for both players. I have no idea if it is an equal trade -- I've been following Curry's situation too close to be a good judge on his market value.


The thought makes me moist.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Man yall Bulls fans are schizo over 1 preseason game. I said it before that the Bulls should have did what the Wizards did and traded out of the draft for a proven veteran. 

Drafting 2 more young guys kept yall in the waiting game until they develop and the Gordon pick to me was a huge mistake when you already had Hinrich. Best player my butt you should have traded out. 

I think the Bulls should trade Chandler . 

No way I trade Curry though. I still think he's gonna be a good player. He's productive whatever you may think of him he's a capable scorer. Chandler at this point is totally unproductive.

Yall need to keep the faith. You all need some experience at the 2 and 3 spots and need to make Davis a starter if he's not already at the 4 to stabalize your pf spot and use Chanlder as the spark. 

Vets win in this league, yall are on the treadmill of wait until they develop. 

Bulls should trade outta the next 3 drafts unless the players projected are real difference makers.


----------



## TRUTHHURTS (Mar 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Mikedc</b>!
> Guh... who?
> 
> Pietrus is only a second year guy. I don't think you can make that move.
> ...


Michael Redd + Gadzuric 

for 

Eddy Curry 


Curry
Haislip
Van Horne 
Desmond Mason 
Tj Ford 

they would have 7-9 mil in cap space as well 


Chandler
AD
Deng
Redd
Hinrich 

Gordon then becomes available for a scoring/rebounding 4 

Gordon + AD for Abdur Rahim 

Chandler/Gadzuric 
Abdur rahim/Harrington
Deng/Nocioni
Redd/Piatkowski
Hinrich/duhon


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

That said jazzy1, the Wizards are still liable to not be that much better than the Bulls this year, especially if Kwame isn't healthy.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TRUTHHURTS</b>!
> 
> 
> Michael Redd + Gadzuric
> ...


Would Milwaukee even entertain such a deal? Also why would you have Haislip in the starting lineup. Is Eddy Curry really more valuable than Michael Redd? If so, why don't the Bulls win more games?


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

The Bulls have the pieces to get a Vince Carter deal done but will obviously have to give up more than Curry. Doesn't seem likely with Curry's FA status. 

On the other hand, if Curry doesn't play up to par this season the Bulls will probably lock up their franchise center for less than the max. I don't think Curry's going anywhere.


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

The problem with the Bulls seems to be more evident now.WE might be needing a veteran shooting guard,until Gordon gets ready and a veteran bigman since Trent was shown the door ,Antonio DAvis is getting old and I don't know what we can expect from Othella.

MArion and Vince Carter are two names that could be thrown out there.

But too soft.
Ray Allen,yes,of course but is he worth it?

The way I see it is that Curry won't have more trade value in February than today.

The question is, will the bulls overpay for Eddy's services if another team signs him to an offer sheet?


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

> Michael Redd + Gadzuric
> 
> for
> 
> Eddy Curry


The Bucks don't touch this trade. 


Curry for Joe Johnson and Voskuhl works on Trade Checker:


Chicago trades: C Eddy Curry (14.7 ppg, 6.2 rpg, 0.9 apg in 29.5 minutes) 
Chicago receives: SG Joe Johnson (16.7 ppg, 4.7 rpg, 4.4 apg in 40.6 minutes) 
C Jake Voskuhl (6.6 ppg, 5.2 rpg, 0.9 apg in 24.3 minutes) 
Change in team outlook: +8.6 ppg, +3.7 rpg, and +4.4 apg. 

Phoenix trades: SG Joe Johnson (16.7 ppg, 4.7 rpg, 4.4 apg in 40.6 minutes) 
C Jake Voskuhl (6.6 ppg, 5.2 rpg, 0.9 apg in 24.3 minutes) 
Phoenix receives: C Eddy Curry (14.7 ppg, 6.2 rpg, 0.9 apg in 73 games) 
Change in team outlook: -8.6 ppg, -3.7 rpg, and -4.4 apg. 

TRADE ACCEPTED

Salaries for Curry and Nene don't match unless you throw in some other players. Here is one option that works. I really don't think Denver sees Skita as anything but a throw in anymore.

Chicago trades: C Eddy Curry (14.7 ppg, 6.2 rpg, 0.9 apg in 29.5 minutes) 
C Cezary Trybanski (0.1 ppg, 0.1 rpg, 0.0 apg in 2.1 minutes) 
Chicago receives: SF Nikoloz Tskitishvili (2.7 ppg, 1.6 rpg, 0.3 apg in 7.9 minutes) 
SF Nene Hilario (2.7 ppg, 1.6 rpg, 0.3 apg in 7.9 minutes) 
Change in team outlook: -12.1 ppg, -4.7 rpg, and -0.6 apg. 

Denver trades: SF Nikoloz Tskitishvili (2.7 ppg, 1.6 rpg, 0.3 apg in 7.9 minutes) 
SF Nene Hilario (2.7 ppg, 1.6 rpg, 0.3 apg in 7.9 minutes) 
Denver receives: C Eddy Curry (14.7 ppg, 6.2 rpg, 0.9 apg in 73 games) 
C Cezary Trybanski (0.1 ppg, 0.1 rpg, 0.0 apg in 7 games) 
Change in team outlook: +12.1 ppg, +4.7 rpg, and +0.6 apg. 

TRADE ACCEPTED


With Nene and KMart already coming to blows, perhaps Denver would consider moving him.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

I think we should wait till mid season - cause I really believe Eddy is on his way to his 18+ points with 50 %fg and Perhaps an allstar appearence.

But to me - A center that will always be a problem on Defense and rebounding (before we even reach work ethic) is not the guy we want on a max contract.

I think if we trade Eddy we can do better than the DMD offers - at least get our Pick back from Suns , and we better try and loose ERob to one of the teams in need of a C.But future Picks R critical , since by giving up on Eddy we admit we gotta build again.

Redd and Gadzuric would be graet - Bucks in Bad need for a C and Since TJ is out we can throw in Frank Williams or Duhon to sweaten the deal for them.

Curry and Cezary for JJ , Jake and our Pick Back is also not Bad imo , since JJ would cover our SG quite good.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

With every loss, with every bad performance, with every sideway comment from Skiles....Eddy Curry's trade value drops. Stromile Swift is going to be sounding like a great idea by the time the first snow falls in Chicago. No way you get Redd, Vince Carter, Shawn Marion, or Ray Allen. Joe Johnson is possible with Q in Phoenix but the Suns won't eat a contract for that deal. Once the season start it will get even harder. Teams will be reluctant to get a half a season look at Eddy before they have to decide to match a contract offer.

Also, once the rumour mill kicks up, your team is going to be taken through the ringer. On top of that, if you trade Eddy and only get a guard in return Tyson Chandler is going to force you to overpay for him. If you lose both of them...:sigh:


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

I tend to agree with Mike that something will probably happen. Curry doesn't look like he has really improved. I think Peja is the Bulls target.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MemphisX</b>!
> With every loss, with every bad performance, with every sideway comment from Skiles....Eddy Curry's trade value drops. Stromile Swift is going to be sounding like a great idea by the time the first snow falls in Chicago. No way you get Redd, Vince Carter, Shawn Marion, or Ray Allen. Joe Johnson is possible with Q in Phoenix but the Suns won't eat a contract for that deal. Once the season start it will get even harder. Teams will be reluctant to get a half a season look at Eddy before they have to decide to match a contract offer.
> 
> Also, once the rumour mill kicks up, your team is going to be taken through the ringer. On top of that, if you trade Eddy and only get a guard in return Tyson Chandler is going to force you to overpay for him. If you lose both of them...:sigh:


I agree to an extent!

Thats not always the situation.While I do believe wer'e gonna be bad this season I still believe that Eddy in shape as he is now can hit the 18 + pts - it won't get us many wins but Eddy might have a crack at allstar with this kinda scoring.so his Value might go up regardless.

Add to that the fact that many teams close to trade deadline that think they have a shot at a championship usually tend to trade future for present - and it's always a good time for a young team to exploit.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

for cleaning up the house:

Chicago trades: PF Antonio Davis (8.8 ppg, 8.4 rpg, 1.7 apg in 32.1 minutes) 
SF Eddie Robinson (6.7 ppg, 2.0 rpg, 1.1 apg in 20.1 minutes) 
C Eddy Curry (14.7 ppg, 6.2 rpg, 0.9 apg in 29.5 minutes) 
C Cezary Trybanski (0.1 ppg, 0.1 rpg, 0.0 apg in 2.1 minutes) 
PG Frank Williams (3.9 ppg, 1.0 rpg, 2.2 apg in 12.8 minutes) 
Chicago receives: PF Shareef Abdur-Rahim (16.3 ppg, 7.5 rpg, 2.0 apg in 31.6 minutes) 
SG Ruben Patterson (7.0 ppg, 3.7 rpg, 1.9 apg in 22.6 minutes) 
C Joel Przybilla (2.9 ppg, 6.5 rpg, 0.4 apg in 20.4 minutes) 
SG Richie Frahm (3.4 ppg, 1.0 rpg, 0.4 apg in 8.6 minutes) 
Change in team outlook: -4.6 ppg, +1.0 rpg, and -1.2 apg. 

Portland trades: PF Shareef Abdur-Rahim (16.3 ppg, 7.5 rpg, 2.0 apg in 31.6 minutes) 
SG Ruben Patterson (7.0 ppg, 3.7 rpg, 1.9 apg in 22.6 minutes) 
C Joel Przybilla (2.9 ppg, 6.5 rpg, 0.4 apg in 20.4 minutes) 
SG Richie Frahm (3.4 ppg, 1.0 rpg, 0.4 apg in 8.6 minutes) 
Portland receives: PF Antonio Davis (8.8 ppg, 8.4 rpg, 1.7 apg in 80 games) 
SF Eddie Robinson (6.7 ppg, 2.0 rpg, 1.1 apg in 51 games) 
C Eddy Curry (14.7 ppg, 6.2 rpg, 0.9 apg in 73 games) 
C Cezary Trybanski (0.1 ppg, 0.1 rpg, 0.0 apg in 7 games) 
PG Frank Williams (3.9 ppg, 1.0 rpg, 2.2 apg in 56 games) 
Change in team outlook: +4.6 ppg, -1.0 rpg, and +1.2 apg. 

TRADE ACCEPTED


Not that I want Rahim - I want his 14 mil expiring contract.
Ruben - yes,he's bad but plays hard and can start as our SG 
Portland actually tried to get rid of him and they get one year shorter in the great ERob.We get one year shoter in Max contract.
Rahim can score for us until he expires.Portland still has 2 big expirers in Damon and NVE.
Portland get a hell of an offensive Front with Eddy and Zach with Theo taking care of defense(and AD ofcourse)
We get some future possible sg Monya and Przybilla who is a good rebounder (and thats about it).Frahm for frank Williams helps us at sg and rids a pg from logjam.maybe oicks should be involved too...


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Man, I don't know if I can with Ruben Patterson. How about Derek Anderson instead? Both of them have horrible contracts, but DA is at least a player I like to see play.

I think if I hard to order preferences it'd be:

1. Peja
2. Nene
3. Vince

-------
Major distance
--------

4. SAR/DA/Pryzbilla for Curry/AD/ERob
5. Curry/ERob for Bonzi Wells and Mike Miller (or something to that effect)
6. Joe Johnson


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

How about 

Eddy,Deng(or Chapu) and frank williams(or whatever PG outside Kirk and Ben)

for 

Peja and Minard(SG for one of our points)


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

EC was looking better, slimmed down as he was. He seemed to be able to run better.

But he still won't go after a rebound, looked lost half the time, turned it over 4 times and got hit with multiple traveling violations.

As Dan has pointed out repeatedly, getting Eddy conditioned is only step one. 

Eddy's skills haven't shown one iota of improvement.

Yes -- its preseason game one. But I'm not holding out hope that he is going to develop the necessary skills in the next three weeks. His stagnation, skills development-wise, is going to lead to the Season is a Wash thread remaining on top of page 1 for the next 8 months.


----------



## Chi_Lunatic (Aug 20, 2002)

1. Eddy Curry will NEVER be a team leader

2. 86 Million? honestly, he doesn't even look worth the mid-level exception.

Prediction :

Tyson & Eddy will be traded. They were not worthy of the #2 & #4 pick and definintely aren't worthy of max contracts.


----------



## Chi_Lunatic (Aug 20, 2002)

And from what I've see today of Gordon playing SG, that will NOT work. Davis and Welsh burned him something TERRIBLE. I'm pretty sure it's more evident to Paxson now more than EVER that we need a proven all-star on this team. The youth will not get it done.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Chi_Lunatic</b>!
> 1. Eddy Curry will NEVER be a team leader
> 
> 2. 86 Million? honestly, he doesn't even look worth the mid-level exception.
> ...


Do you think they will be failures on their new teams?


----------



## Chi_Lunatic (Aug 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>kukoc4ever</b>!
> 
> 
> Do you think they will be failures on their new teams?


I think being role players on other teams they should shine. But neither can LEAD this team IMO.


----------



## RipDirty (Jun 17, 2002)

All of this from a preseason game? For everyone wishing and hoping Eddy gets traded. Try something else. Its not gonna happen. Why should we trade Eddy now? Were you guys expecting him to get 25 and 18 last night? People are complaining about his skills. His skill set alone places him in the top 3 to 5 centers in the league. If he really hasn't improved its pretty easy to see why. Look at the coaches he's played for, teams he's played on. Now most people want to get rid of him. Can we just put the same team on the floor for 2 to 3 seasons. The Bulls can trade for Peja, Redd, Joe and Nene. We'd still suck. Its not gonna happen overnight. Just let this team mesh and see what happens. SO what we lost by 30 its the preseason. For all the Eddy haters. What's so special about Tyson that we never want to trade him. Its not even close when compairing the two as players. Have we lost so much that fans would would rather trade the better player?


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RipDirty</b>!
> All of this from a preseason game? For everyone wishing and hoping Eddy gets traded. Try something else. Its not gonna happen. Why should we trade Eddy now? Were you guys expecting him to get 25 and 18 last night? People are complaining about his skills. His skill set alone places him in the top 3 to 5 centers in the league. If he really hasn't improved its pretty easy to see why. Look at the coaches he's played for, teams he's played on. Now most people want to get rid of him. Can we just put the same team on the floor for 2 to 3 seasons. The Bulls can trade for Peja, Redd, Joe and Nene. We'd still suck. Its not gonna happen overnight. Just let this team mesh and see what happens. SO what we lost by 30 its the preseason. For all the Eddy haters. What's so special about Tyson that we never want to trade him. Its not even close when compairing the two as players. Have we lost so much that fans would would rather trade the better player?


At least Tyson can grab some rebounds, play a little defense. I have always been a big fan of Eddy but he just isn't getting it. Last nights preseason game just illustrated that point.


----------



## Chi_Lunatic (Aug 20, 2002)

Nobody on here expected Curry to put up 20 pts last night. But damn, grab some boards, play some D. Al Jefferson scored on Curry like NOTHIN yesterday. He may be better offensively but on d, he's the same ol curry. Only thing chandler showed was that he's healthy and has better form on his jumper.


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Chi_Lunatic</b>!
> Nobody on here expected Curry to put up 20 pts last night. But damn, grab some boards, play some D. Al Jefferson scored on Curry like NOTHIN yesterday. He may be better offensively but on d, he's the same ol curry. Only thing chandler showed was that he's healthy and has better form on his jumper.


First off, the Kings are NOT going to trade Peja, they'd keep him over Webber if it comes down to it and it's looking like Webbers career is in the gutter because of injuries so it may become a non-issue.
Second off, Michael Redd is an ALL-STAR, Curry is NOTHING, this is his 4th season and he's proven NOTHING, until he proves something you don't get an ALL-STAR for him!

Your team needs veterans, they don't need to be star veterans either, just solid go to proven guys. Until you get that you'll never make any improvements. Forget Curry, he just doesn't get it, you should take Chandler over him, at least he's got a work ethic and his growth was stunted last year due to injury, he could still be good. Hinrich is your guy to build around and as I've said all along Deng will be a great player, Gordon will NOT and I don't know why that pick wasn't traded for something valuable.


----------



## Chi_Lunatic (Aug 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>whiterhino</b>!
> 
> 
> First off, the Kings are NOT going to trade Peja, they'd keep him over Webber if it comes down to it and it's looking like Webbers career is in the gutter because of injuries so it may become a non-issue.
> ...


i said nothing about michael redd

i just threw names out there, obviously out of frustration. i didn't even make a trade 'proposal' so get off my n**s

I agree to keep Hinrich and build around though.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> That said jazzy1, the Wizards are still liable to not be that much better than the Bulls this year, especially if Kwame isn't healthy.


I see your point but disagree because we have more proven Vets and size. Kwame is a key to our team . But we'll survive until he returns. But we're still better without him. Jamison gives us a proven sf slasher. And Peeler gives us some Vet depth at guard. The Bulls have too many young unproven players. 

BTW Kwame is ahead of schedule and should be back in 2-3 weeks.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

Man, I hope Eddy has a huge break out season, because if he doesn't, we have a mess on our hands. We wont be able to trade a player asking for an 86 million dollar contract over the next 7 years. At the same time, you don't want to lose him for nothing, that would be a disaster. 

If we could get Ray Allen or Vince Carter for him, I'd take it in a heartbeat.


----------



## Chi_Lunatic (Aug 20, 2002)

Man, the Wiz were better than us last year, now they're wayyyy better than us with jamison on their squad. it's not even a question.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

We should keep in mind the quotes of GMs last season while Crawford was playing out his contract with the Bulls. Basically, they felt it was pointless to trade for him during the season because he could be had for next to nothing in the offseason as a FA. Same is true for Curry and Chandler this season.


----------



## Shanghai Kid (Mar 7, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> That said jazzy1, the Wizards are still liable to not be that much better than the Bulls this year, especially if Kwame isn't healthy.


I definetly think Washington will win more games than the Bulls and even make the playoffs. I'd bet they win at least 5-7 more games. From watching the games yesterday, Washington at least has an explosive offense and proven veterans. The Bulls will do decent in the second half of the season, but their's wayyyyy too much youth to consistently win games.


----------



## jollyoscars (Jul 5, 2003)

another mikedc thread/post, another diss to curry as to how he needs to be traded. another jolly oscars response saying that if curry is traded the bulls will regret is for years to come while curry is basking in superstardom. we will see who gets the last laugh in this debate in 5 years. :grinning:


----------



## jollyoscars (Jul 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>RipDirty</b>!
> All of this from a preseason game? For everyone wishing and hoping Eddy gets traded. Try something else. Its not gonna happen. Why should we trade Eddy now? Were you guys expecting him to get 25 and 18 last night? People are complaining about his skills. His skill set alone places him in the top 3 to 5 centers in the league. If he really hasn't improved its pretty easy to see why. Look at the coaches he's played for, teams he's played on. Now most people want to get rid of him. Can we just put the same team on the floor for 2 to 3 seasons. The Bulls can trade for Peja, Redd, Joe and Nene. We'd still suck. Its not gonna happen overnight. Just let this team mesh and see what happens. SO what we lost by 30 its the preseason. For all the Eddy haters. What's so special about Tyson that we never want to trade him. Its not even close when compairing the two as players. Have we lost so much that fans would would rather trade the better player?


i TOTALLY agree with this post man. VERY VERY nice argument


----------



## TRUTHHURTS (Mar 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>RipDirty</b>!
> All of this from a preseason game? For everyone wishing and hoping Eddy gets traded. Try something else. Its not gonna happen. Why should we trade Eddy now? Were you guys expecting him to get 25 and 18 last night? People are complaining about his skills. His skill set alone places him in the top 3 to 5 centers in the league. If he really hasn't improved its pretty easy to see why. Look at the coaches he's played for, teams he's played on. Now most people want to get rid of him. Can we just put the same team on the floor for 2 to 3 seasons. The Bulls can trade for Peja, Redd, Joe and Nene. We'd still suck. Its not gonna happen overnight. Just let this team mesh and see what happens. SO what we lost by 30 its the preseason. For all the Eddy haters. What's so special about Tyson that we never want to trade him. Its not even close when compairing the two as players. Have we lost so much that fans would would rather trade the better player?


His skill set makes him a very skilled player but but not a top 5 center as he has no impact on the game most of the time .Did you see the game last night ? 

We put our cornerstones up against Mark Blount and Raef Lafrentz two guys Bulls fans would rather gouge out there eyes than trade for and what happened ?..... NOTHING because Tyson and Eddy are a couple of teasers who have physical talent but not the mental capacity to use it to impact games .

Ive now watched eddy and Tyson for over 200 games and I have yet to see them take one step toward taking any responsibilty or leadership for what happens on the court with this team.

Believe it or not our frontline is the most experienced part of the team so the new players should be getting leadership from that group but it wont come we all know this but were drunk off October kool-aid which is the best kind you know.  


The sad thing is out of the 3c's we may have traded the best one and kept 2 stiffs


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

I do not think Curry's skill set makes him even close to as good a player as LaFrenz. Not even close.

LaFrenz is a deadly outside shooter for a big man, and on defense he's easily as good as Chandler, if not significantly better. Including at blocking shots and rebounding.


----------



## Chi_Lunatic (Aug 20, 2002)

"The Bulls looked like a JV team out there" --- Channel 7 News


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

what remains to be seen is if Tyson and Eddy can handle the paint.

I'm sorry but these guys havn't convinced me yet.This is not based on one preseason game.

I'm talking about what they've showed so far.
They don't seem to have their mind to it.IT's encouraging that they've spent the whole summer working out but hey if i got paid that much money certainly i would not have a problem.

Problem is that we are going to ride with Tyson&Curry now.They commited themselves and it would be a pretty bad PR move by Pax.

So here is to Tyson&Eddy handling the paint and providing help defense!


----------



## Chi_Lunatic (Aug 20, 2002)

TRUTH be told, neither of em can handle the paint. ESPECIALLY eddy curry.


----------



## Electric Slim (Jul 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Chi_Lunatic</b>!
> "The Bulls looked like a JV team out there" --- Channel 7 News


Though that statement would be accurate, knowing the Channel 7 sports team they didn't watch the game.


----------



## Machinehead (Jun 12, 2002)

I posted a few days ago to forget Peja and target Chris Webber 

You want a big man who can do it all ?

He's your guy 

Health ?

DMD and I debated about this concern and that of substandard Eddy 

If Eddy is faltering and the Kings want to hold on to Peja and unload Webber's ballast - its worth the risk


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>F.Jerzy</b>!
> I posted a few days ago to forget Peja and target Chris Webber
> 
> You want a big man who can do it all ?
> ...


I'd do the Polish Rifle for CWebb in a heartbeat.


----------



## BCH (Jun 25, 2002)

I am glad Kwame is hurt so Wiza fans don't have to call for him to be traded after his first preseason game and less than 20 minutes PT.


----------

